# From DAW to Score MIDI Orchestration eBook



## tnoon (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey folks!

Earlier this year I wrote an 88 page eBook about the process of extracting untidy MIDI from a DAW and making it neat so that when imported into Sibelius, it looks neat and can be easily orchestrated.

In addition to this, I touch upon how to ensure that you don’t encounter any problems during recording sessions where time is sparse, and how to make life easier for the orchestrator. There are many other chapters in the book, all providing useful information about how to save time and make the whole process as smooth as possible. You’ll find a ‘Table of Contents’ PDF attached along with other samples from the book to give you an idea of the sort of information that is included and how it is presented.

There isn't another book like this anywhere on the internet that describes these processes, and they can be related to real world scenarios where time = money! I also thought this book might be useful to the people on this forum.

The book is on sale for £9.99 and can be easily found from my website (linked below).

https://www.tristannoonmusic.com/shop/from-daw-to-score-ebook

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Oliver (Nov 6, 2017)

thx for the info Tristan!
Bought it!


----------



## tnoon (Nov 6, 2017)

Oliver said:


> thx for the info Tristan!
> Bought it!


Thank you, Oliver. Enjoy! Feel free to get in touch if you have any questions!


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks, will check this out


----------



## tnoon (Nov 7, 2017)

Massimo said:


> Thanks, will check this out


Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 9, 2017)

tnoon said:


> Let me know if you have any questions!


May I ask what DAW and notation software are featured in your book (i.e Cubase and Sibelius)?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## tnoon (Nov 9, 2017)

Massimo said:


> May I ask what DAW and notation software are featured in your book (i.e Cubase and Sibelius)?
> 
> Thanks a lot...


Hi, yes that's right - Sibelius 8.5 and Cubase 9 with brief references to Logic and Pro Tools.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 10, 2017)

tnoon said:


> Hi, yes that's right - Sibelius 8.5 and Cubase 9 with brief references to Logic and Pro Tools.


Thanks for the kind reply!


----------



## tnoon (Nov 10, 2017)

Massimo said:


> Thanks for the kind reply!


No problem, my friend!


----------

